# Wastegate Rattle



## nuke72 (Feb 1, 2013)

Did some research about the slight rattling/pinging noise during load between 2-3K rpm and under 5psi of boost i had. I guess it is a know 2.0T issue. Had the wastegate clip installed on wastegate arm. Problem solved!!! If anyone experiences this here is the TSB:

TSB 2024061
Clip part number 06j45220a

Anyone elkse experience this on their Beetle Turbo?


----------



## nuke72 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dealer installed the clip at no cost to me.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hadn't noticed it but will keep an ear out for it! Thanks for the info!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Just curious, would that be the same sort of deal with the 2.0 TDI?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I have an appointment at my dealer tomorrow at 10:30am.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

nuke72 said:


> Did some research about the slight rattling/pinging noise during load between 2-3K rpm and under 5psi of boost i had. I guess it is a know 2.0T issue. Had the wastegate clip installed on wastegate arm. Problem solved!!! If anyone experiences this here is the TSB:
> 
> TSB 2024061
> Clip part number 06j45220a
> ...


what does it sound like thanks


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

bumping this back up-
I had the TSB done on my '12 Beetle Turbo and it seems to have fixed the noise.
The service tech says the TSB is for '12 & '13 models.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> what does it sound like thanks


Wondering this too, although I have so many rattles pretty sure I wouldn't notice it lol


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Copy what drtechy said... The dealer did the fix to mine... But when you have engine/trans mounts, everything rattles lol


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I had noticed it more when the temperatures were cooler and the car was still somewhat cold. It's hard to describe the actual sound via words/text. I don't have a video of it. GTI's have the same issue, actually it may be all 2.0T models.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

My dealer won't apply the TSB. They said their techs can't hear the noise.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I had a tech ride along with me. He admitted to not being able to hear the noise but since the bulletin is out there they would do the work. The tech also admitted that he can't really hear much to begin with since he's in a loud shop all day and doesn't know why the service writer told him to ride along since he knows he can't hear well. The only reason he was told to do so was because he has an '11 GTI which had the same TSB but is a moot point since he's modified the exhaust which is louder anyway. But they at least did the TSB.


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

Had mine done, thanks to another post about it. I just wish that the customer did not have to do all the leg work of finding the TSB, then telling the guy at the dealership and them not knowing anything about it.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

This issue manifested itself in my 2.0T as a hissing noise originating from under the engine area during acceleration. The noise went away when they installed the clip.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

smpeck said:


> This issue manifested itself in my 2.0T as a hissing noise originating from under the engine area during acceleration. The noise went away when they installed the clip.


how can someone reproduce the sound

what does this clip do 

thanks

update found this

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20401


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

How difficult is it to perform this TSB? And is the dealer required to do it for free?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> How difficult is it to perform this TSB? And is the dealer required to do it for free?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xAkkIEMm3UQ

They will do it for free if their tech "wants to" hear the rattle. Takes 30 minutes to install.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xAkkIEMm3UQ
> 
> They will do it for free if their tech "wants to" hear the rattle. Takes 30 minutes to install.


Thanks for the reply man, I figured exactly what you're saying...how much do they "want" to hear the rattle when they're doing free work anyway? Hahaha, guess it's not that big of a deal. The TSB did say that the sound we hear isn't the result of any loss of power or technical damage, so the sound is harmless. It is annoying though lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> Thanks for the reply man, I figured exactly what you're saying...how much do they "want" to hear the rattle when they're doing free work anyway? Hahaha, guess it's not that big of a deal. The TSB did say that the sound we hear isn't the result of any loss of power or technical damage, so the sound is harmless. It is annoying though lol


Dealerships and techs get paid no matter what, its VW that foots the bill. Hence why I don't understand why dealerships give a dam about doing a tsb. Just do the dam thing, VW has already pre-approved to pay them for it.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Dealerships and techs get paid no matter what, its VW that foots the bill. Hence why I don't understand why dealerships give a dam about doing a tsb. Just do the dam thing, VW has already pre-approved to pay them for it.


My exact thinking. Makes no sense to me. They could have made me a happy customer and sent me on my way for 45 minutes of time. Why is that not worth it to them to keep me around and now I will seek out another dealer! I bought 2 VWs from them with their financing! Bastards!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Moreover, I'm done playing softball with my dealer. I just called and requested the service manager to call me back. If they want to lose my business over $40 and 24 paid minutes of labor, then so be it. If he doesn't say "Sir, bring in the Beetle when you can and we will install the clip" then I'm done with them, AFTER I rip into the general manager.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

I noticed this right after picking up my car. It drives me crazy. I will try to get it in next week.


----------

